# I painted my betta!



## Lichen7192 (Jul 9, 2013)

This is loosely based on my own betta, Alpha. It's my first piece of digital art.:-D Maybe I should do an equivalent on paper to see how much better it is xD


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice Job!


----------



## Lichen7192 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

very cute! ^_^


----------



## Lichen7192 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you


----------

